# How to rename with a CUSTOM sequence number?



## gert arijs (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm possibly making the switch from Aperture 3 to Lightroom 4. I'm figuering out how to rename my new photo's. I made a new preset, but i cannot find any option to add a sequence number. I want GeAr_20120323_34982.CR2. I seem to get only GeAr_20120323_00001.CR2. How to ad a custom sequence number? One that counts automaticly, because I already found out how to make GeAr_20120323_34982-2.CR2, GeAr_20120323_34982-3.CR2 and so on .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Gert, welcome to the forum!

You need the Sequence option in the Filename Template Editor.  You can choose one with 5 numbers.


----------



## gert arijs (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you Victoria, but that's not what I need...


gert arijs said:


> I  want GeAr_20120323_34982.CR2. I seem to get only  GeAr_20120323_00001.CR2. How to ad a custom sequence number? One that  counts automaticly, because I already found out how to make  GeAr_20120323_34982-2.CR2, GeAr_20120323_34982-3.CR2 and so on  .


I already tried your suggestion, but I got what I quoted above (GeAr_20120323_00001.CR2). I need to have another starting point than 00001: I need 34982 as starting point.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 23, 2012)

On the import dialog n the File Naming panel, when  you choose a preset with a Sequence, a new field is exposed.  It is named "Start Number".  It defaults to "1".   Change it to what ever you need.

If you are renaming existing images already in the catalog, the File naming dialog also has a Start number field.


----------



## gert arijs (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Cletus,
Thank you too. I'm sorry, I can not see this new field.
Here's my screenshot (LR is in Dutch here, sorry. "Volgnummer" = "Sequence". Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/758475/screenshots/screen_2012-3-23_22-37-9.jpg
Thanks!
Gert


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2012)

Gert,

Are you renaming during Import or are you renaming already imported photos in the Library module?

If renaming during import, the starting number for "Sequence" can be specified here in the import dialog:


If renaming from the Library module, you can specify the starting number here in the rename dialog:


Beat


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2012)

gert arijs said:


> Hi Cletus,
> Thank you too. I'm sorry, I can not see this new field.
> Here's my screenshot (LR is in Dutch here, sorry. "Volgnummer" = "Sequence". Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean?
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/758475/screenshots/screen_2012-3-23_22-37-9.jpg
> ...


Your screen shot is the dialog to define a File naming preset.  Beat has already provided the necessary screen shots.  It is when you choose the defined preset either on the import dialog or the File naming dialog for the metadata panel that the necessary start number  (beginnennummer) field appears.


----------



## gert arijs (Mar 24, 2012)

Great!
This works, I understand it!
Thanks a lot, I might come with other questions later on. 
Greets from Belgium,
Gert Arijs


----------



## gert arijs (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, It worked great, but:
As I had a shoot today, I'm importing the new photos. My custom sequence number is not changed automaticly. In the field is still: 34982 as starting number. I set it manually to 34995 now, but it would be nice if I didn't have to search for my very last picture to see which number i should fill in next time I import. So is there any way to make the starting number count automatically?
Thanks in advance,
Gert


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2012)

Unfortunately Sequence number is not tracked from one import to the next.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2012)

Gert,

If you want the number to span different import sessions, you should use Image# (Afbeeldingsnummer) instead of Sequence# (Volgnummer).

Image# increments on each imported photo, spanning different imports and LR sessions.

If you want to set it manually to a certain value before importing, use these values:


LR3: Starts with value _Photos Imported_ (_Geimporteerde foto's_) *+ 1* in Catalog Settings 
LR4: Starts with value _Photos Imported_ (_Geimporteerde foto's_) in Catalog Settings 
 
Note: Don't use Sequence# and Image# at the same time, as this leads to a bug in calculation in LR3.

Beat


----------



## gert arijs (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Cletus and Beat,
It seems that I cannot do this... When I use Image# instead of Sequence#, I cannot alter the value. It starts with XXX_00000.CR2. I tried to do the value in the Catalog Settings, but I'm using multiple catalogs. And changes in one catalog (which works very well) do not move to the other catalog. So I could use it if I was a one-catalog-LR-user, but in my case, it's not possible...
But thanks anyway, I appreciate your help very much!
Kind regards,
Gert Arijs


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 24, 2012)

gert arijs said:


> And changes in one catalog (which works very well) do not move to the other catalog. So I could use it if I was a one-catalog-LR-user, but in my case, it's not possible...



That is true.

Beat


----------

